# Oggi è la festa



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2016)

*Oggi è la festa*

visto che qui tutti sbirciano ma nessuno scrive  vi ricordo che oggi è Natale quindi è oggi che si fanno gli auguri c'è solo un problema non ci si possono scambiare i regali ma baci e abbracci virtuali sì:up:.
A tutti ma dico proprio a tutti un bellissimo Natale :babbo::cincin:


----------



## Skorpio (25 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ologramma ha detto:


> visto che qui tutti sbirciano ma nessuno scrive  vi ricordo che oggi è Natale quindi è oggi che si fanno gli auguri c'è solo un problema non ci si possono scambiare i regali ma baci e abbracci virtuali sì:up:.
> A tutti ma dico proprio a tutti un bellissimo Natale :babbo::cincin:


Tantissimi auguri anche a te, Olo!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri! :natale:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> visto che qui tutti sbirciano ma nessuno scrive  vi ricordo che oggi è Natale quindi è oggi che si fanno gli auguri c'è solo un problema non ci si possono scambiare i regali ma baci e abbracci virtuali sì:up:.
> A tutti ma dico proprio a tutti un bellissimo Natale :babbo::cincin:


Auguriiii ancora Olo bacioni !!!!!

:cincin:


----------

